# 1992 Trek 2300 Bonded Carbon Garage Queen



## DMilla (Apr 17, 2016)

Check out my stunningly beautiful ZERO mile 1992 Trek 2300 Carbon Garage Queen! Not a scratch or scar and has the original Trek tires. Just acquired from the original owner and thoroughly detailed. I repacked the headset bearings, trued the wheels to perfection, replaced the original black cable housing with lined white housing, and replaced the old black camouflage tape with some nice S-Wrap. 

It's so beautiful that I can't bring myself to ride it.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice looking bike. I'd have a hard time riding it too!


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I had forgotten, but I guess back then only the main tubes were carbon?


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

nice ad.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Saddle's not level


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Even has the spoke protector that's so clean you can see through it. I remember those bonded carbon/aluminum bikes. Specialized has one too with a really loud color scheme.


----------



## DMilla (Apr 17, 2016)

I also have a 1990 Specialized Allez Epic that I restored and ride a few times a week. Of the two, the Allez is the more attractive bike with all the aluminum lug-work, carbon rear triangle, and steerer tube. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/re...zed-epic-carbon-fiber-restoration-354319.html


----------

